# Can someone tell me what's wrong witrh locks of love?



## Summertime Mommy

I know I have seen it mentioned on the boards before, but for some reason the search tool isn't working. So, I was wonderring if anyone could tell me why I shouldn't donate my hair to locks of love? Also, is there any other charity that makes wigs that might want my hair? I was going to cut my hair sometime last month, but it is almost long enough to donate so I was gonna wait and do that, but if they are not a good charity, and I can't find anywhere else to donate my hair to, I'm gonna go ahead and cut it. Thanks!


----------



## girlndocs

Here is a thread that discusses their financial practices:
http://forums.longhaircommunity.com/...ght=locks+love

One person's various reasons why she would never donate:
http://www.network54.com/Forum/messa...eid=1099684836

Post #4 here has a really good rundown of different unsavory aspects:
http://forums.longhaircommunity.com/...ght=locks+love

Quote:

We disapprove of Locks of Love because: ...
... They make far fewer wigs than the number of ponytails they collect would supply, and seem to have no valid explanation for this disparity ...
... Most of the donated hair does NOT wind up on a child's head. It is sold to commercial wigmakers who are selling their wigs to models, celebrities, etc., or sits in a warehouse ...

... A little math using information from LoL's own website and the BBB:
LoL receives about 2000 donations per week, by mail.
That's 104,000 per year.
It takes 6-10 ponytails to make a wig.
Ok, let's say each one takes 10.
That's potentially 10,400 wigs per year.
Now, in fiscal year 2002, how many wigs did LoL provide?

113.
There is another org called Wigs 4 Kids but they also do not meet the BBB's standards for charitable solicitations.

If you want to cut your hair, then cut it, and if you want to donate the cut hair, donate it, just know that what you're really donating is a small sum of money that will pay the salary of some administrative worker or something.

I personally, if I cut off a bunch of my hair, would rather eBay it myself and send the money to an organization that actually does research for a *cure*, not just making itchy, expensive, hard-to-care-for wigs for kids who usually prefer hats or scarves anyway.

If you knit, tie-dye or sew, you could also donate caps or scarves to these kids. And if ya wanna pull out the heavy artillery, donate _bone marrow_. You can find a bank to type you at www.marrow.org.

And if you give LoL the benefit of the doubt, and really feel a pull to help them put wigs on bald kids, then it looks like it would be more helpful to send money instead, since they have lots and lots of hair and I would assume it costs money to have the wigs made.


----------



## BelovedK

Interesting, i didn't know that. Bummer, i'm a hairstylist and i reccomend locks to people, well no more.







:


----------



## User101

I've donated to locks of love, and probably would again. Despite the flaws, it's still better than throwing it out, IMO.


----------



## fire_in_july

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie*
I've donated to locks of love, and probably would again. Despite the flaws, it's still better than throwing it out, IMO.

I respectfully disagree. I would rather throw away my hair than ever support locks of love.

Of course I am *rabidly* opposed to locks of love. If anyone wants an alternative to throwing out their hair, please please consider selling it to a wigmaker yourself, auctioning it on Ebay, whatever, and then donating the money earned to a reputable charity - or directly to a kid suffering from cancer/hair loss!


----------



## Celtain

my dd1 has donated her hair twice to LoL. While I would be dissappointed if it were true that they didn't use the hair to the fullest potential, I think that it has been really good for her to learn about donating and the greater good.


----------



## User101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fire_in_july*
I respectfully disagree. I would rather throw away my hair than ever support locks of love.

Of course I am *rabidly* opposed to locks of love. If anyone wants an alternative to throwing out their hair, please please consider selling it to a wigmaker yourself, auctioning it on Ebay, whatever, and then donating the money earned to a reputable charity - or directly to a kid suffering from cancer/hair loss!

Who are you, exactly? Could you explain WHY you are "rabidly" opposed to locks of love?


----------



## User101

Oh, and I wanted to add- I would not take the time to sell it to a wigmaker, or put it on ebay. I just wouldn't. My options for my life would be
1. Throw it away
2. Put it out for the birdies to make nests
3. Give it to Locks of Love

If I was going to throw it out anyway, and there was even a chance they might make good use of it, I'm going to send it to them. After all, I donate clothes to a rescue mission. Some are given to needy families, and some are sold to support the mission.

Now, granted, I did not read through all the links, but the big problem seems to be this:

Quote:

11: Make available to all, on request, complete annual financial statements prepared in accordance with generally accepted accounting principles.

In response to the Alliances request for a copy of LoLs financial statements, LoL submitted a copy of its Independent Accountants Compilation Report for the fiscal year ended November 30, 2002. To meet this Standard, an organization with total annual income of over $250,000 should have, available on request, financial statements that have been audited.

In addition, the BBB Wise Giving Alliance requested, but did not receive, complete information on LoL's finances, and therefore, is unable to verify LoL's compliance with the following Standard for Charitable Accountability: 14.
Which is troublesome. But there isn't another charity where I can just send my hair (and I have long hair and have done LoL several times) and even if it's not a perfect solution, it seems to make more sense to me than throwing it away.


----------



## fire_in_july

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie*
Who are you, exactly? Could you explain WHY you are "rabidly" opposed to locks of love?

Well, girlndocs above has a long list of quotes and links in her post that explain locks of love's unsavory practices. I'm sorry that I didn't feel the need to quote it all twice.

I disagree with their less-than-honest financial reporting practices.
I disagree with the way they promote themselves and what they do dishonestly.
I disagree that they use the image of "poor little sick kids" to get people to CUT OFF A PART OF THEIR BODY. Poor little sick kids who are not even getting helped to the extent that LoL portrays. It's one thing to donate hair that you were going to cut anyway (though I don't think anyone should donate that hair to LoL) but it's another thing to imply, as they do sometimes and allow their participating salons/ads/news articles/etc. to do, that the ONLY valid reason to grow long hair is that you can cut it off and donate it.

I just look at the numbers and am appalled - at the number of ponytails donated versus the actual number of wigs given to kids.

And I don't know what is up with your "who are you exactly?" question. I respectfully disagreed with you. I did not attack you. I simply stated the truth - that in MY opinion, it would be better to throw away the hair than support such an organization. I also gave a few alternatives to both of the aforementioned options.


----------



## fire_in_july

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie*
Which is troublesome. But there isn't another charity where I can just send my hair (and I have long hair and have done LoL several times) and even if it's not a perfect solution, it seems to make more sense to me than throwing it away.

If it makes sense to you, by all means, go ahead. I was just presenting my point of view and hoping that it might make some people think twice. IMO your birdie nest idea is a better one - but you of course have the right to do as you like.

And the most troublesome to me is not the point you mentioned - it's actually this:

"... A little math using information from LoL's own website and the BBB:
LoL receives about 2000 donations per week, by mail.
That's 104,000 per year.
It takes 6-10 ponytails to make a wig.
Ok, let's say each one takes 10.
That's potentially 10,400 wigs per year.
Now, in fiscal year 2002, how many wigs did LoL provide?

113. "

This appalls me. That women and girls are being encouraged to cut off their hair and donate it to an organization with THIS kind of record!


----------



## sistermama

I just went and read their 990 from 2004, which is the form they have to file with the IRS every year. I found a number of things on it which are considered a red-flag in the nonprofit world. For example, the majority of the executive director's salary is listed as a "program service" cost as opposed to a "management and general" cost. If you move just that item to its proper column, it boosts their admin costs up to 37%. Admin costs should not be more than 20% in a well run nonprofit. There are several other questionable allocations that would probably boost that number much higher. For example, their office occupancy costs are listed under program, but should also be under management and general. All their printing costs are listed under program, and I bet those should be listed under fundraising.

Another thing I see that they are doing is bringing in LOTS more money than they are expending. For example, just last year they generated $350,000 more than they used, which is just sitting in an account somewhere now. Is there a shortage of people who need their service? They now have cash assets of over $1million.

Guidestar.org is a great resource to look up financial info about EVERY nonprofit in the country.


----------



## User101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fire_in_july*
I

"... A little math using information from LoL's own website and the BBB:
LoL receives about 2000 donations per week, by mail.
That's 104,000 per year.
It takes 6-10 ponytails to make a wig.
Ok, let's say each one takes 10.
That's potentially 10,400 wigs per year.
Now, in fiscal year 2002, how many wigs did LoL provide?

113. "

This appalls me. That women and girls are being encouraged to cut off their hair and donate it to an organization with THIS kind of record!

I get what you're saying. You just seemed so strident (or rabid, in your words! :LOL ) that I wondered if you had some sort of personal bad experience,

The site girlndocs linked to, and now you, is the first place I have ever heard of women and girls being encouraged or pressured to cut off their hair and give it to locks of love. Is this a common occurance? I have hair halfway down my back, and have never felt coerced into cutting it off for locks of love. Is this a common occurance?


----------



## fire_in_july

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie*
I get what you're saying. You just seemed so strident (or rabid, in your words! :LOL ) that I wondered if you had some sort of personal bad experience,

The site girlndocs linked to, and now you, is the first place I have ever heard of women and girls being encouraged or pressured to cut off their hair and give it to locks of love. Is this a common occurance? I have hair halfway down my back, and have never felt coerced into cutting it off for locks of love. Is this a common occurance?

Thanks. I admit I do get rabid on this topic.

I don't know about everywhere, but in MY area it is quite common to be pressured to cut off hair for LoL. I would not like LoL regardless because of their other practices, but I suppose that this pressure adds to my "rabidity." 

I have waist-length hair and have frequently been stopped and told "your hair is so beautiful, are you growing it to donate to LoL?" Huh? I couldn't possibly be growing it just because I like my hair long, eh?
Or in a salon when getting a 1/2" trim - "You know, we are a partner salon with Locks of Love - if you would like to go shorter and cut 10 inches (!!) we can donate it to them!" With no disclosure brochures from LoL or anything - just a "partnership."

I have seen ads from LoL in salons and whatnot where they pretty much come out and say that you *should* cut your long hair off and donate it to a "needy" child. I really abhor that LoL is at worst actively perpetuating and at best not saying anything against, this idea that a woman would only grow long hair to donate it - that growing it for her own "use" and enjoyment is somehow selfish or vain.

So between this attitude and their smashingly inadequate business and actual wig-giving practices, yes, that's why I find LoL so abhorrent!

And I am just a "fiery" person in general - if I am for or against an issue, I am usually REALLY for or REALLY against it. {{tries to put smiley here, tries and tries she does, but cannot figure them out yet! off to research now!}}


----------



## User101

PREMATURE POSTING


----------



## User101

Every time I see LoL I think this is a much more cheerful thread than it actually is. :LOL << LOL guy

I see what you are saying. It just must not be as prevalant here, but I would be annoyed, too.


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy

Well, not that this excuses anything, but from what I heard, not all donations received are acceptable...some are damaged/dyed, some too short, some not in a ponytail, etc....

Could this have anything to do with the descrepency?

(as in, it could easily be said about me that I receive 30 maternity outfits every 2 months for an average of 180 outfits per year, yet I only donate about 50 per year. that would be very accurate, if you left out the part that the other 130 outfits are so badly stained or ripped that I have to throw them out or donate them to be made into rags)

And, uh, how would one list their hair on ebay....I'll go check that out. I have a nice ponytail that I was gonna mail in to LoL....but could really use some money.....Hmmm









Kelly


----------



## sistermama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookieMonsterMommy*
Well, not that this excuses anything, but from what I heard, not all donations received are acceptable...some are damaged/dyed, some too short, some not in a ponytail, etc....

Could this have anything to do with the descrepency?

Kelly

I could see that happening, but they did make $325,000 just last year over what was sold, so.....


----------



## TiredX2

I actually knew all about LoL's dismal record and still chose to donate my hair to them this spring.

Why? Because, as AM, mentioned the other choice was throwing it away. And I got a free hair cut







:


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sistermama*
I could see that happening, but they did make $325,000 just last year over what was sold, so.....

I see.....sad...

Any way they're also using that money to run the website, pay the people who assemble the wigs, pay for the cost of assembling the wigs( as in rental space, machines, electricity).....?


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

I have actually ventilated a wig before (ventilated means to put the hair in the lace thatt is used to attach it.) And truthfully, most american hair is NOT strong enough to withstand it. Partialy bcause we wash our hair so often, dye it, etc., etc.

Some of it may not withstand being made into a wig but might withstand being made into a facial hair piece for theatre/movies/entertainment. Shorter lengths are used, less strength is neccessary.

These factors might play into why so few are made and why they sell so much off.

If, in fact, EVERY single ponytail was acceptable as use for a wig....then yes the discrepancy would bother me as well. But since I doubt that is the case.

I just wanted to throw that out there as information.

I honestly don't know enough about them to defend them or not...







I have never donated my hair as I have never cut that much off at one time.


----------



## EmmaJean

This is very interesting. I have donated before but didn't research the company. I figured that they did a good deed... And my hair was very strong and healthy, so I hope it got used! And my neice who is 7 or 8 wanted to cut her hair but waited until it would be long enough to donate and then got a shorter cut than usual so that it would be long enough. It was the *cutest* haircut for her ever, so I hope she cuts it like that again!

Anyway, has LoL tried to explain these things for themselves? Have they ever been investigated? Seems like a great story for 20/20 or some other "news" mag show. The explanations given here really make sense to me (the unusable hair, etc), but I don't know if that's enough to acct for their really bad financial "numbers".

I try to give people the benefit of the doubt and to hear this really stinks! I think it's neat, though, that they don't advertise at all, it's just a word-of-mouth, common knowledge thing. Makes me wish they were more "sound" in the business end of things.

So what do they do w/ all their profits from selling the unused hair? Do they donate it or anything? I guess not or it would be listed.... "stuffing pockets" of the man in charge is what is implied here on this thread. Am I right? This is a big bummer for me to hear this!


----------



## mahogny

I agree with what Adina said. I also don't know enough about LoL to be opposed to them or to support them, but if they do recieve 2000 donations every week, how many of those are usable? I'd guess that most of them are color-treated, permed, split-endy, damaged, etc, and therefore wouldn't be usable for a wig. Of those 2000 donations, how many of those are actually healthy enough for a wig? (Especially when you consider that the longer hair gets, the more unheatlhy it is, just because it's older.)

I can say that if I were to get a wig, I wouldn't want one made from yukky permed, bleached, brittle hair.









Just because they receive the hair doesn't mean they'd be able to use it.


----------



## Earth Angel

This is a huge bummer to hear....I've donated too as has Dh (and he's had a heck of a time growing his hair back in ).....I just thought they were on the up and up.....but apparently you have to research everything now adays....what happened to honesty?????


----------



## girlndocs

I would just like to reiterate, as well, that I have _never_ heard anyone who works with bald kids (alopecia or cancer) say that these kids actually want human hair wigs. Human hair wigs are itchy, hot and hard to care for. The kids usually wear hats or scarves.

If donated hair is unusable for LoL to make wigs, then it would also be unusable for people to buy off auctions like eBay for making hairpieces. And a lot of the hair is apparently sold for just that purpose. People think they're donating to make a wig for some sick little kid and their hair ends up on the head of a rich person or a model?







: Crappy.

(Want an EW! moment? I hear that human hair, like unusable donations to LoL, is often used to make protein shake mixes. I don't wanna know why or how.)

I don't care what anybody does with their hair, especially if they're gonna get it cut anyway (and hey, scoring a free haircut, that's pretty sweet). But I get kinda cheesed that so many people are sure their hair is going to go straight to the head of some thrilled little kid.

And on a purely personal note, as someone who is very attached to her long hair I dislike the cultural associations orgs like LoL seem to make: that hair is something that's most valuable when it's chopped off.


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy

Hey! I didn't get a free hair cut!







:


----------



## User101

Kristin, I hear what you are saying. And until I visited the sites you posted, I had no idea people were so pushy about LoL and long hair.

Love your sig by the way!


----------



## Earth Angel

Quote:

(Want an EW! moment? I hear that human hair, like unusable donations to LoL, is often used to make protein shake mixes. I don't wanna know why or how.)

Can I just say uke uke uke


----------



## sistermama

I think the main thing about them is not how many wigs are or are not made compared to how much hair they get but that their ture admin costs push 50% and they are sitting on a $1million nest egg that resulted directly from money donated directly to them and the sale of hair donated to them. Who knows, maybe they are saving it up to build some massive building to somehow benefit kids with cancer or some such thing, but you would think that if that were the case they would have a capital campaign going for it so they could get as many donations as possible. Anyway, like I said before, their financials look very fishy to me.


----------



## kindred_spirit

Wow .....I didn't know that. And I was planning on donating my hair again.


----------



## StarMama

Hi all! Also, and sorry I don't have a direct link, I've been looking at LoL stuff for awhile on and off here, the wigs for the children are NOT free. They have to pay based on a sliding scale system. And really, if they have a million dollars sitting around, why oh why do they need to charge for this??

My hair is at classic length (just past my behind, barely touches my thighs) and I have heard SO many people say "when you cut it, donate it to locks of love!", or "Oh, you should go cut your hair and donate it!" and it really makes me upset, because 1)who says I'm ever gonna cut it?? and 2)its MY hair, I took 10 years to grow it, and now that person is making me look like a mean old greedy monster because I won't give it up. I never ask them to give up something they've spent 10 years of their lives on. It really gives me the heebie jeebies when they pick up my hair in their hands when they do this. Like get OUTTA my space and leave my hair alone!


----------



## Mamid

Being a long hair myself, I don't know how many times people have told me I need to "update my look" or some other variant and that I should "donate my hair to the poor cancer kids." <= I kid you not! That's what I've been told!

And when I refuse, I get the huge guilt trips of "but think of those poor kids." I do think of them. Instead of my hair, I crochet or knit a cap - but I need to find a place to donate those to! :LOL

My SIL has alopecia and I've offered to cut my hair for her so that she would have at least a "pony tail" out the back of her baseball cap. Nope. Even though she's completely bald, she'd rather do fake wigs and caps.


----------



## KLK7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StarMama*
... I have heard SO many people say "when you cut it, donate it to locks of love!", or "Oh, you should go cut your hair and donate it!" and it really makes me upset, because 1)who says I'm ever gonna cut it?? and 2)its MY hair, I took 10 years to grow it, and now that person is making me look like a mean old greedy monster because I won't give it up. I never ask them to give up something they've spent 10 years of their lives on...

This is exactly how I feel. I have long thick hair to the top of my rear and whenever I wear it down, I always (I mean always) get a comment along the lines of "When are you going to donate it?"
The implication that I am a selfish person is offensive.

(In the interests of full disclosure, I am a longtime member of the longhaircommunity and have some very strong, negative opinions of LoL.)


----------



## BurnsideMommy

That's sad to hear. My sister shaved her head (!!!) and donated to them.


----------



## nova22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StarMama*
I never ask them to give up something they've spent 10 years of their lives on. It really gives me the heebie jeebies when they pick up my hair in their hands when they do this. Like get OUTTA my space and leave my hair alone!

You should say, "I'm sure they'd never accept it, because it's full of lice," and see how quickly they take their hands off.


----------



## snarfywarning

Here is another link that basically recaps what everyone is saying.

http://www.squidoo.com/locksoflove/

When my h ubby and Icut our hair, we give it to the bordies outside to make nests out of.


----------



## Rico'sAlice

Wow- I had know idea. I had been planning to cut my hair when I finish losing weight and donate it.

Anyone got any other ideas?
I know I can donate it to the birds, but as I have three shedding dogs who get brushed outside almost daily, I think the birds around here are already pretty comfy.


----------



## ladybugchild77

I cut 15" off after dd was born because I had a really hard time caring for it at that point. It is now just past my shoulders and although I am disturbed by this news, I hope they were able to use it for something good...I had never blowdried or dyed my hair and it was very healthy. Now I miss it but until I read this thread I felt like I had done something good...sigh...another 10 years or so and it wil be back where it was!


----------



## MistyMM

anyone know if wigs for kids has the same issues?


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rico'sAlice*
Wow- I had know idea. I had been planning to cut my hair when I finish losing weight and donate it.

Anyone got any other ideas?

You could always find somewhere to sell it and donate the money to your fave charity.


----------



## abbylotus

I donated my hair a few months ago....I had no idea.


----------



## eepster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamid* 
Being a long hair myself, I don't know how many times people have told me I need to "update my look" or some other variant and that I should "donate my hair to the poor *cancer* kids." <= I kid you not! That's what I've been told!

They don't use real hair wigs for kids with cancer, only alopicia. It take too long to make the wigs for it to get there before their own hair starts growing back they give kids with cancer synthetic wigs.

http://www.locksoflove.org/faq.php

Quote:

*Q:* What aged children do you help? *
A:* Children under 6 years receive synthetic hairpieces because this age group of children experiences rapid growth in the size of their head. Children aged 6-18 with long-term hair loss receive custom, vacuum-fit hair prosthetics. *Children suffering from short-term hair loss are given synthetic hairpieces*.


----------



## stormborn

KLK7 said:


> This is exactly how I feel. I have long thick hair to the top of my rear and whenever I wear it down, I always (I mean always) get a comment along the lines of "When are you going to donate it?"
> The implication that I am a selfish person is offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : Yeah I get asked that alot. My new response is "wow you look healthy! When are you gonna donate a kidney?" The looks are priceless.
Click to expand...


----------



## HerthElde

The place I used to get my hair cut (we've since moved) donated the hair they swept up to help make some sort of mats for mopping up oil spills.


----------



## kandkrose

oh that's so unfortunate!








breaks my heart







wha. i was going to grow out my hair to donate to LOL... MAN - that STINKS. it was on my 101 goals list too... looks like donating a pretty new hat will take its place


----------



## EdnaMarie

d'oh...


----------



## PYJam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
They don't use real hair wigs for kids with cancer, only alopicia. It take too long to make the wigs for it to get there before their own hair starts growing back they give kids with cancer synthetic wigs.

http://www.locksoflove.org/faq.php

Perhaps these synthetic hairpieces are part of what the extra hair is sold to cover?

I love my hair long, but since I was about to get it cut for other reasons I was going to send the hair to LoL. DH has an Ebay account- maybe I'll sell this and an older ponytail ( I forgot to send in last time)- maybe a doll maker will buy it?


----------



## ~Heyokha~

I had no idea!! Dp just cut his hair (over 12 inches) and we _were_ going to send it to LoL.


----------



## asoulunbound

bummer. I donated to LoL.
Here is a great organization I wish I knew about when I cut my 22 inches. Two of my friends were able to donate- Jade and Carron in the "hope giver" section.


----------



## asoulunbound

Oddly enough, forgot to LINK the org!!!
http://www.shearhope.org/


----------



## VegHipMama

I don't have a dog in this fight, but since my best friend's husband has been donating to them for years, I started following the links provided here so that I could let them know. It seems that all the info in the links are from at least 5 years ago. When I went to the BBB's give.org site, for example, and rooted around for the most recent info (valid until 2008), LoL was considered to be in complete compliance: BBB's 2007-2008 findings for LoL

Is it possible that the organization has gotten new management and cleaned up its act?


----------



## Isaac'sMa

Bummer. I donated about 16 inches of my hair to LoL right after ds was born


----------



## AlexisT

The cost of making these wigs is astronomical. I know women who have custom human hair wigs. They run into the thousands, and a huge portion of the cost is the work that goes into making them.

i would imagine that some kids with alopecia do want a wig--teenage girls, for example, want to look "normal". It is a small market, though, so LoL gets more publicity than it deserves.

(Not that I'm defending all of LoL's practices, but this is something you should be aware of).


----------



## Terrilein

I have waist length really thick hair and haven't been given the LoL line since they don't practice in Germany, but I've heard aweful stories of school sponsored LoL events on several sites including the longhaircommunity. The basic gist of each story is that every long hair girl gets hunted down and pressured into parting with her hair - even if her hair doesn't fit the LoL guidelines because the pony tail is too short, hair is bleached or damaged, whatever (btw, hair that is too short or grey is sold to offset their manufacturing costs according to their FAQ). I have yet to hear about LoL doing anything to curb this sort of hysteria. Too bad I say. They can't be held responsible for this kind of behavior at schools, but they could at least make a disclaimer on their site. And they do mention that an estimated 80% of all donations come from children who wish to help other children. I wonder if they have any estimates of how many of these donations were procured under duress?
Even if LoL were a first class charity, I still have my issues with the hysteria surrounding it. It just raises my hackles to hear of these girls receiving guilt trips for having long hair. Of being told to help all those kids with cancer by cutting it off. Why don't these schools sponsor events to raise money for cancer research instead? Then EVERY child could participate instead of mobbing a few girls.


----------



## myfairbabies

For someone that wants to do something with their hair rather than throw it away, you can sell it and then donate that money if you want (or just buy yourself something!). i used this site http://www.hairwork.com/bidhere.htm So if you feel bad cutting your hair and not doing anything with it, sell it here! It's way better than e-bay too.


----------



## sonrisaa29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sistermama* 
I think the main thing about them is not how many wigs are or are not made compared to how much hair they get but that their ture admin costs push 50% and they are sitting on a $1million nest egg that resulted directly from money donated directly to them and the sale of hair donated to them. Who knows, maybe they are saving it up to build some massive building to somehow benefit kids with cancer or some such thing, but you would think that if that were the case they would have a capital campaign going for it so they could get as many donations as possible. Anyway, like I said before, their financials look very fishy to me.

According to their 2006, 990 they did give the University of Miami $350,000 for research purposes. For 2006 their program service revenue was $584,572 which thus is explained as "FUNDS RECEIVED FROM SALE OF EXCESS HAIR USED TO PURCHASE MANUFACTURED CUSTOM HAIR PROSTHETICS" (BTW I am not yelling, just direct qouting from their 990)

I do find it interesting that they spent more on paying their publication and printing costs than paying their employees.They ended up spending around a million or so on operating costs, such as travel, occupancy and so on.


----------



## sistermama

Quote:

For 2006 their program service revenue was $584,572 which thus is explained as "FUNDS RECEIVED FROM SALE OF EXCESS HAIR USED TO PURCHASE MANUFACTURED CUSTOM HAIR PROSTHETICS" (BTW I am not yelling, just direct qouting from their 990)
Plus no where in their 990 does it reflect the expense of those custom hair prosthetics being purchased. In fact it shows no supply or product costs whatsoever. This doesn't mean that they weren't purchased, but it does mean that the breakdown of their expenses is not terribly accurate and that you can't know how much of that $584k went towards purchashing prosthetics or instead towards supporting their high operating costs.

It also noted that from the time of their founding until 2005 they helped 1,700 families. That doesn't seem like a large amount of people to me for the vast quantities of money they are reporting. Plus the nest egg they are sitting on is now over $2million, which is HUGE for a company with their annual revenue. My old nonprofit has an annual budget of about $1million/year and we were thrilled when we were able to put together a reserve fund of $100,000. That was considered an accomplisment for someone of our size.

I say sell your hair people, and donate the money to a more transparent organization.


----------



## jamsmama

No way would I ever donate my hair so that Lindsay Lohan can have hair extensions!!


----------



## Tuesday

I've been reading this thread with interest. I've only been exposed to Locks of Love from what I've read online. I do have alopecia universalis - developed it when I was 35 and have now lost all my hair. Since developing this condition, I've been absolutely mystified by the idea of donating one's hair to this organization to make human hair wigs. Yes, human hair wigs cost several THOUSAND dollars and they only last a couple years. And they are bloody annoying because unlike one's real hair, you are stuck with the same style. I do know children who wear wigs but I've not heard of them buying them or being awarded them via Locks of Love. Many children opt not to wear wigs because they are annoying, expensive and get in the way of many childhood activities. I have and do wear synthetic wigs and have to say they are expensive (hundreds of dollars) and only last 2-3 months. So, synthetic wigs may not be desirable for a child either. I mostly wear scarves and most people I know with alopecia or chemotherapy-related hair loss do similarly (especially in hot weather).

I'd say if you were interested in helping children who have lost their hair due to chemotherapy or to alopecia, you should make a donation to fund research for cancer or at www.NAAF.org - an organization, I should add, that makes no reference to Locks of Love.

I said at the opening of this post I was mystified by the interest in donating hair. I guess one has long hair and wants "to help". It would be great if the hair was made into wigs for kids (and adults - there is a need for adults too) but it seems like the company is dodgy. I've always been suspicious of LoL since people I know who have had chemotherapy generally lose their hair for a short time and synthetic wigs or scarves or are generally a good option short term option. *Some ideas for people wanting to help*: Again, I would be more interested in donating money to fund research for cancer than donating hair to an organization that seems suspect. Another idea - buy pretty synthetic wigs and donate them to your local Cancer society. I've donated several hundred dollars worth of new or nearly new wigs and it's always appreciated because many adults and children can't afford the expensive of even one synthetic wig which, at least in Canada, can cost $200 or more.


----------



## SwanMom

Another thing to do with hair: It's great thing to put in your compost pile.


----------



## annamari

I was planning to donate my hair to LoL because it's sooo long and I've gotten quite sick of having the same hairdo as I had four years ago. I was all excited that since I was going to cut my hair anyway I could at least do something nice with it and help someone out.. and then I read the thread above. I'm not going to donate my hair now, since it seems like it wouldn't do much good. The trouble of having it cut to the right length and mailing it just isn't worth it if I'm not even sure it's going to honest people! But if there are any organizations that are clearly honest about their wigmaking services.. I would still donate. One of the posts above mentions another group but says they are also rather shady. Does anyone know of another group? I will be cutting my hair anyway, and it is nice hair if I may say so myself, so.. yeah. It would be nice to have it be used rather than just thrown away. Or, how does one go about selling it on eBay?


----------



## EmmaJean

through a thread somewhere I found this site with lots of good info and alternatives
http://www.squidoo.com/locksoflove

good luck!


----------



## CupcakeMagee

Okay, so you know that dance Snoopy does when he's really happy... That's what I'm doing right now.

And that's because I have long healthy auburn _(never dyed, never fried, never blow-dried)_ hair down my back, past my shoulders but above the waist of my jeans, and I get a nice little trim every few months from a hair stylist that I've been seeing since I was a little kid, and bless her heart, every single time I go in she says to me with a touch of sadness in her voice "You know, if you cut off about blah blah blah inches you could donate it to Locks of Love..." and I always say very nicely back "_*sigh*_ maybe someday..." and smile and ignore her. But, each time I would think to myself "I MUST be the ONLY person who has to go through this each time they go near a salon. Sheesh."

And now I know I'm not alone!!! _*Happy Snoopy Dance*_ I'm not the only person who's had people attempt to guilt trip them into hacking their hair off for "sick little children" who was then treated as though they were some sort of Long Hair Grinch for not cutting it off immediately. I feel so much happier about dealing with that nonsense now. Thanks everyone!

Oh and as for this comment:

Quote:

Yeah I get asked that a lot. My new response is "wow you look healthy! When are you gonna donate a kidney?" The looks are priceless.
It's awesome and I'm stealing... I mean, making a homage to it by using it promptly the next time the issue comes up.


----------



## bscal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CupcakeMagee* 
But, each time I would think to myself "I MUST be the ONLY person who has to go through this each time they go near a salon. Sheesh."

I used to think the same thing until I started reading this thread. I love my hairdresser but every time I've had more than 1/2 inch trimmed she tells me "Oh, if you got a little more cut off you could donate to LoL and help those poor children with cancer." I think she's just uninformed and I plan to gently tell her that the next time I go to see her. It's hard having long hair, because everywhere you go ppl will ask you if you're growing your hair out for LoL. When you say no then you get dirty looks.

Beth


----------



## lawschoolmama

Wow, I can't believe this! Very eye-opening.


----------



## a(TM)?Star

Eye opening is right! I had no idea. I guess it pays to be skeptical about almost everything.







:


----------



## reeseccup

This may sound strange to some people...but here on MDC I feel comfortable enough to voice it.

A couple of years back I had 13-14"s cut off of my very thick never treated in good shape hair in thoughts of donating to LoL. I'm glad I did my research (thanks long haired communities for your information).

I have chosen, instead, to hang onto it for a day I have time to make a couple of dolls with my own hair sewn in for the dolls hair to give to my kids. What gave me the idea was my youngest was so sad when I cut my hair. He loved to finger it (rub it between his fingers) and stroke it, all for comfort. When I showed him the ponytail of my hair he got all excited and started fingering and stroking it with so much love, I thought...hmmm he needs a comfort doll for when I'm not in bed with him.

Just be thinking outloud.


----------



## lilsmeme

NOTHING!!! I have been donating to locks of love for ten years. I grow my hair specifically to donate. Requirements are the hair be TEN inches from gathered part of ponytail. NO BLEACHED hair. No more than 5% grey due to coarseness of hair shaft. Color treated hair is ok. Be sure to MARK DIRECTION of hair growth of donation. This mix up can cause wig to tangle BEYOND repair!! Please be careful with that point. Locks of love makes PROSTETICS by request ONLY-no hair pieces. The other donation are stored for future use. They use @ 60% of hair donation. Rest of hair goes to offset costs of making piece. VERY WORTHY foundation. Good luck and many blessings to you and yours!!


----------



## lilsmeme

RE:KIDNEY "JOKE"!!!Obviously you've NEVER had the unfortunate "business" of being sick and for that you should be thankful!!! You need to cherish your good health and NOT poke fun at those who suffer from health ailments!!


----------



## purplerose

I remember years ago I cut off my butt-length hair and donated it, and my grandfather cried. I wasn't telling anyone, but my aunt asked if I donated it, then told my grandfather. My grandfateher and cousin and Sil all had cancer around the same time. In my area, LoL is pushed as helping kids with cancer have hair. I have never even heard it talked about as giving wigs to alopecia patients.


----------



## Viola

This is an old thread, but since it's been revived, I thought I'd post the Charity Navigator rating: http://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=search.summary&orgid=9285#.UiLe_xYmzdk

I had always heard not to donate to Locks of Love, but when I looked into what the problems were, really, they didn't sound bad. It sounds as if they have to sell some hair for profit to make up the difference, because wigmaking is an art and requires a lot of work to make a custom wig for someone that is going to look good, and it's not a profitable business, so they have to cover the costs somehow.


----------



## aussiewoman

Interesting information ladies. I have been growing my hair for the sole purpose of donating it and I am ready to do it. Do any of you know anything about this group?

http://www.gotobeautifullengths.com/

They make wigs and are associated with the American Cancer Society.

It seems though they say you cannot donate if your hair is dyed, I never use bleach, but I use over the counter box hair color and not sure if they will take it, but locks of love does take it and so I don't understand the difference.

Thanks ahead for any info.


----------



## Qre8iv

This was eye opening for me. I have very long hair and wanted to donate it, still do, but now I just don't know.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2013/05/13/locks-of-love-6-million-of-hair-donations-unaccounted-for-each-year/


----------



## Mulvah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viola*
> 
> This is an old thread, but since it's been revived, I thought I'd post the Charity Navigator rating: http://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=search.summary&orgid=9285#.UiLe_xYmzdk
> 
> I had always heard not to donate to Locks of Love, but when I looked into what the problems were, really, they didn't sound bad. It sounds as if they have to sell some hair for profit to make up the difference, because wigmaking is an art and requires a lot of work to make a custom wig for someone that is going to look good, and it's not a profitable business, so they have to cover the costs somehow.


I think Wiki does a great job of outlining some of the issues, including links for support. Your response was a year ago, so I have no idea what has been added since, but I donated to another organization prior to 2013 and it was because of all the shady accounting issues with Locks of Love up to that point.

They are selling much more hair than they donate according to the numbers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aussiewoman*
> 
> Interesting information ladies. I have been growing my hair for the sole purpose of donating it and I am ready to do it. Do any of you know anything about this group?
> 
> http://www.gotobeautifullengths.com/
> 
> They make wigs and are associated with the American Cancer Society.
> 
> It seems though they say you cannot donate if your hair is dyed, I never use bleach, but I use over the counter box hair color and not sure if they will take it, but locks of love does take it and so I don't understand the difference.
> 
> Thanks ahead for any info.


I have donated to Pantene Beautiful Lengths and will do so again very soon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qre8iv*
> 
> This was eye opening for me. I have very long hair and wanted to donate it, still do, but now I just don't know.
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2013/05/13/locks-of-love-6-million-of-hair-donations-unaccounted-for-each-year/


Look into Pantene Beautiful Lengths. Their rules were pretty straightforward and they will send you a notice letting you know they received your donation. I was really happy with my experience compared to my Locks of Love donation. I will be donating to them again soon.


----------



## jsusnme

I understand the children do not get their wigs for free. They are expensive for them.


----------



## crazyms

Sorry I know this is an old thread but since I have longer hair I found it interesting. I looked at the Shear Hope website suggested above and if you have an issue with LoL I wouldn't suggest them either. Their "What We Do" page says they suggest women SHAVING their heads at at least a 13" donation and raise $200. The hair donation is given to LoL and the $200 is for Shear Hope's costs! If LoL is shady it sounds like these people are even shadier! I usually just cut mine when I'm ready and leave it for the birds or put it in compost although I have considered donating it. I guess since there aren't any decent options for that I won't be bothering.


----------



## Mulvah

crazyms said:


> Sorry I know this is an old thread but since I have longer hair I found it interesting. I looked at the Shear Hope website suggested above and if you have an issue with LoL I wouldn't suggest them either. Their "What We Do" page says they suggest women SHAVING their heads at at least a 13" donation and raise $200. The hair donation is given to LoL and the $200 is for Shear Hope's costs! If LoL is shady it sounds like these people are even shadier! I usually just cut mine when I'm ready and leave it for the birds or put it in compost although I have considered donating it. I guess since there aren't any decent options for that I won't be bothering.


Look into Pantene Beautiful Lengths.


----------



## [email protected]

Wow, I just got my hair cut up to my ears after the ten inches and I was filling out the form to send in to LOL, but know I feel bad if it won't be used. The salon said they would love my thick strong hair. I don't know, I'm sending it in anyway, maybe somehow I could help someone. Thanks for the info people.


----------



## Mulvah

*Pantene Beautiful Lengths*

(Added for ease of seeing while skimming a thread.)


----------



## Lac1025

I hate to read all this bad stuff about LOL. LOL came through for my family with my daughter and also for my niece when they had loss their hair. Ever since I have donated my hair. Now I am a little bit conflicted but for those who have donated I want to thank you for my family who did benefit, Have a Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Kristina Libbee-Semanko

*Lock for love*

I would rather give my hair to someone that will use it. who ever that might be......
If any can show me. right now my hair is 26inches long and I want to donate it.


----------



## Mulvah

Kristina Libbee-Semanko said:


> I would rather give my hair to someone that will use it. who ever that might be......
> If any can show me. right now my hair is 26inches long and I want to donate it.


Look into Pantene Beautiful Lengths.


----------



## narshivahappy

There's nothing wrong with them as long as they are not EVERYWHERE :thumb


----------



## elainej4512

*Why you shouldn't donate to Locks of Love*

although we have all heard they give free wigs to little girls who have conditions where they lose their hair, it's not true! A number of years ago when I decided to donate my hair, my stylist told me that LoL actually CHARGES the girls--they are not free. If you do research, you can see that that is actually true--they have to pay on sliding scale, based on their income. I was appalled that they had gained a reputation for proving them for free, so did NOT choose to donate to them, although I had fully intended to. Instead I donated to Pantene Beautiful Lengths instead.:nerd:


----------



## JessicaA1

They charge!?!? That is terrible. I have donated before and never knew.


----------

